
Hacking the im-me (2010) - andyjohnson0
http://daveshacks.blogspot.com/2010/01/im-me-hacking.html
======
brudgers
Date: 2010.

About the IM-ME:
[http://service.mattel.com/us/technicalproductdetail.aspx?cat...](http://service.mattel.com/us/technicalproductdetail.aspx?catid=519&prodno=L7281&siteid=27)

